# According to the "nub theory" I'm definitely having another boy... [UPDATE PAGE 2!]



## JasmineAnne

I already have a 14 month old son. I love him more than anything in the world but I have always since I was a child myself wanted a little girl. And as me and my partner are planning for this to be our last, I'm scared I won't ever have a daughter. 

I already knew about the nub theory before my son was born, and it predicted he was a boy too. And according to my 13wk2days scan I had last week, this baby is a boy too :( I was really REALLY hoping this one would be a girl. I won't find out for sure until the 5th of September though. But my gut feeling is boy. And I know I'm going to feel so disappointed if it is. I feel awful for feeling this way but I honestly can't help it. I know I would love my baby to pieces no matter what the gender but I know I'll always be longing for a little girl if I don't have one, this is my last chance after all. My partner has a VERY low healthy sperm count and we were lucky to fall pregnant at all this time (last child was conceived through a donor), we weren't expecting it and the doctor says we shouldn't be expecting it to happen again :cry: I feel so selfish for feeling this way. I should just be happy my baby is healthy, but I just can't get rid of this feeling of wanting a daughter...


----------



## dollych

Hi JasmineAnne,

I haven't wrote anything on this forum for a very long time, but have been reading some posts and didn't just want to read and not reply because I felt for you when I read this, as I know exactly how you are feeling, wanting a Girl.
I went through the same thing with my second and third son, scrutinising and analysing every grain of the scan picture, wishing and hoping I was having a Girl. I have always wanted a Girl too, but I have 3 gorgeous Boys!!.
So please don't beat yourself up and be ashamed of wanting a Girl, I know how you feel. I love my Boys to bits, but I always wanted a Girl as well.
All I want to say is that the 'nub theory' is not very accurate at all. I'm sure you've heard this before, but I really believe it's not if you get a crap angle.
I was convinced my second Son was a Girl because of the 'nub and skull theory' and my sister in law has just had a baby Girl and I was convinced she was a Boy when I saw her 12 week scan picture.
I thought I was an expert as well after studying thousands of nub shots on line!!&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
so you never know....... Babba could still be a Pink one!!.
Good luck and congratulations!! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

baby could defo still be a girl Hun 
I to have three boys and I also wanted a girl with baby number three 
My boys are amazing tho and there bond is lovely I hope u get your pink bundle X


----------



## lau86

:hugs: it's really hard to see at the moment, I felt similar when I found out ds2 was a boy. He's the most lovely little boy and I really do think all one gender have such a wonderful bond. I have friends with two boys and two girls and they do seem so much closer than the ones with a mix.


----------



## JasmineAnne

Thanks everyone so much for the replies! 

I have been thinking about the positives of having 2 boys and I think I'm finally starting to come to terms with it! :) I can imagine them having an amazing bond and playing with their boys toys together and playing sports and being best friends for life. 

I think that would be great and lovely and I've even spoke in depth to my partner about how I'm feeling and he says if this one is a boy then we can look into conceiving using help, even though it will be expensive. So I'm starting to feel a lot better about it and a hell of a lot less stressed, which is good for me and the baby! 

Again, thank you for the replies. They have helped a ton! :)


----------



## Jessicahide

I have 4 boys, only 3 with me, and i can tell you they are the best, honestly the ways boys love their mum is like nothing else, i was forced to watch "batman v's Superman" the other day and one line Lex Luthor said stuck in my mind. It was along the line of "the first and most special woman in any mans life, his mother" it made me choke up a bit, i am so blessed to have my guys, and i am so bloody proud of them too xxxx


----------



## Apple111

Hi hon, thought is just add to thread, I understand how u feel. We have just concieved out last, I have scan on 2nd September. We have three boys so really wanted a girl, longed for for years. My boys are amaing and my world but really would have like one little pink bundle. I sent my 13 week scan pic to gender expert and they predicted girl based on nub and skull. We has a gender scan last week at 18 weeks and we were told clear boy. We were so expecting them to girl. It actually left us a bit shocked even though we know it's all not 100% but then I felt guilty on our new little boy. Really wish id not asked now x all precious little miracles :) ponk or blue x


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Hello, I am not trying to pry but I was wondering what your scan said, are you getting your pink bundle? I hope so..


----------



## smileyfaces

Baby could defo still be a girl! Don't pin your hopes on the nub theory, its not reliable.


----------



## JasmineAnne

Hi everyone.

I have my gender scan two weeks from today, on September 5th. I will update when I get home from the scan :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I agree not to take nub guesses too seriously. Our sonographer said at 13 weeks that by the nub she was 99% sure it was a girl and boasted how she was never wrong. Yet at 16 weeks gender scan revealed it was a boy and had 4 scans since confirm its a boy. Nub guesses really are just that, guesses. I will never let a sonographer guess the sex that early again, although I'm overjoyed at a son now for the first few days after finding out he was a boy I felt really upset as we had believed the sonographer it was a girl. I felt I'd lost her and had to come to terms with that. Good luck with your scan.


----------



## JasmineAnne

Well the nub theory was right! Lol. It is indeed a little boy. I admit I did feel a bit of disappointment when I saw the little twig and berries on the screen but I quickly got over it, I guess I had convinced myself these past 8 weeks that I was having a boy anyway so it didn't really come as a surprise, it was just a shock to know for sure what I was already thinking. 

But I'm not feeling too disappointed anymore, if at all. I have a beautiful baby boy growing inside me and I can't wait to meet him! It is true what they say about boys being loving and affectionate because my 15 month old is the cuddliest sweetest most loving little boy ever and now I'm going to have 2 of them! I'm a very lucky mama :) And there is still a chance for baby number 3 to be a girl when we start trying again in 2019 so fingers crossed for that! 

Thanks again for everyone's advice on here. I appreciate it so much. Much love :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## smileyfaces

Awe he looks adorable. Sorry you were a bit disappointed but at least you were prepared for it. I'm on my third boy, I think boys are great :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Congratulations!! Boys really are amazing! I can't wait for my little man to arrive.


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations boys are amazing I have three :) X


----------



## Jessicahide

He is soooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

congratulations, hope one day you do have a girl, if you ever change your mind about trying for a third, good luck he is just precious x


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Aww you can see his little face! Too cute! Your boys are going to be so close :)


----------

